# first trophy (:



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My pony and I placed first in our 2'3 hunter class today, and got a lovely trophy that makes me very happy, I didn't even know they were giving them out.





 
...
ignore the phonecall in the middle of that


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job!! that's a cute ponty ^_^


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks!  
She can be a brat, but once you get her in the ring and over a few jumps she turns into a perfect little angel, I love her.


----------

